# Advice re: Study options



## Daniel83Lin (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi all

Sometime ago i posted for advice on a career change and the folks on this forum feedback that i should stick to my current field and try to find something similar in Australia, as starting all over in an entirely new career would have been way tougher than finding something i'm already experienced for (which itself is already tough enough given the lack of "local" australian experience). 

A few facts about me: I'm Singaporean Chinese, 33 turning 34, about 5 years of corporate tax experience in big 4 accounting firms and circa 3 years in a bank specialising in FATCA/CRS. I hold a 189 visa and would be moving to Australia in the next one year or so. To be relevant to the Australian job market i've applied for and was offered a place to study at the University of Melbourne in the Graduate Diploma in Tax program. In my view UOM is great - reputation and all that, but the fees are quite on the high side and would set me back by almost A$5000 a module. I researched the Tax Institute of Australia which offers a similar Diploma program that would only cost around A$1650 a module. 

Before i commit such a big sum of money i would really appreciate if the folks around here can advise:

1. Does it make a difference to Australian employers whether you got your diploma from UOM or the Tax Institute of Australia? I have the impression (please correct me if i'm wrong) the latter is not very highly regarded by employers. 

2. At 34, am i too old to apply for tax "internships" at CPA firms? I really need local experience. 

3. I completed the foundations module of CPA Australia. Would it be beneficial to complete the professional level as well? I know how hard it is to get a job in Australia and every bit helps, but from what i've read in the forums most employers don't value CPA Australia.

Thanks.


----------



## Selwyn (Jul 29, 2016)

Daniel83Lin said:


> Hi all
> 
> Sometime ago i posted for advice on a career change and the folks on this forum feedback that i should stick to my current field and try to find something similar in Australia, as starting all over in an entirely new career would have been way tougher than finding something i'm already experienced for (which itself is already tough enough given the lack of "local" australian experience).
> 
> ...


I'm following your thread closely and hopefully some people can give their advises. But a question, if you had worked in the big 4, then why not putting in a word to your HR or group HR to shift you in their branch in Aus? I have a few friends who were in big 4 in Mauritius and shifted overseas in same company after doing a request (It's easier). I think for a start, you can try it.

FYI - I'm from Mauritius and awaiting decision on PMV, which should take a further 12-15 months to be processed (hopefully not more!) before I join Australia. I'm an ACCA member.

I was also thinking, if I'm blessed with the visa, whether to go do a Masters Degree in Accounting at a good university (sorry I can't afford UOM or Monash! I'd say Swinburne or RMIT rather) or do CPA/CA. I thought doing CPA/CA would make me pay 2 membership fee every year (ACCA and CPA/CA), therefore if I do a Masters Degree then I only pay for my ACCA membership (I don't want to give away my ACCA)


----------



## Daniel83Lin (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks sewlyn for the reply.

The reality is its not easy for tax professionals to transit between jurisdictions as tax rules are specific to each jurisdiction although there are broadly similar principles. I've seen many Australians move to Singapore and assuming the same level positions despite very little knowledge of local tax rules but the same cannot be said of locals who move to Australia. Locals (Singaporean Chinese to be specific) don't have the same command of the english language and few firms would be willing to take a chance on a non-native speaker (for fear of been seen as a lower quality service provider) and even fewer would give them the same responsibilities as natives. I don't blame this fact as business is just business and nobody owes me a living. There are still a few cases of Singaporeans who have transited to Australia without any career sacrifices (usually auditors) but I won't put my hopes up. 

Acca is not highly regarded in Australia. Have you considers the CA? It's probably cheaper than a University and appears to be more valuable judging from the number of jobs in Seek requesting CAs.


----------



## Selwyn (Jul 29, 2016)

Daniel83Lin said:


> Thanks sewlyn for the reply.
> 
> The reality is its not easy for tax professionals to transit between jurisdictions as tax rules are specific to each jurisdiction although there are broadly similar principles. I've seen many Australians move to Singapore and assuming the same level positions despite very little knowledge of local tax rules but the same cannot be said of locals who move to Australia. Locals (Singaporean Chinese to be specific) don't have the same command of the english language and few firms would be willing to take a chance on a non-native speaker (for fear of been seen as a lower quality service provider) and even fewer would give them the same responsibilities as natives. I don't blame this fact as business is just business and nobody owes me a living. There are still a few cases of Singaporeans who have transited to Australia without any career sacrifices (usually auditors) but I won't put my hopes up.
> 
> Acca is not highly regarded in Australia. Have you considers the CA? It's probably cheaper than a University and appears to be more valuable judging from the number of jobs in Seek requesting CAs.


Oh yea, it's true about different taxing rules, I didn't think of that. But won't you want to give it a try and speak to your HR? I'm sure you won't bother to start afresh in tax (just for a start)

Yea I know ACCA is not even considered in Aus but like I said, if I do CPA/CA then I'll have to pay 2 membership fees every year unless I remove my ACCA (which I don't want to). Now that CA has formed an alliance with ACCA, I've heard that a 5 year ACCA member can transit into CA membership (I shall have to wait another 4 years from now though). But still, I know employers would not want this (i.e transfer from ACCA to CA) but rather if I had done the CA exams (even if only the last modules). Once I get the advises then I'll definitely consider either Masters Degree or CA (I think I prefer CA than CPA too)


----------

